# Salik and Taxis



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone take a taxi that passed Salik today and was charged?

RTA have announced that the proposed Salik charges on Dubai's taxis will begin Tuesday (January 15th) | 7 Days Dubai


----------



## newexpat2013 (Jan 8, 2013)

AK47 said:


> Anyone take a taxi that passed Salik today and was charged?
> 
> RTA have announced that the proposed Salik charges on Dubai's taxis will begin Tuesday (January 15th) | 7 Days Dubai



i got a taxi today and taxi driver was saying it started from today...to be honest its a rip off


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im with you on that, apparently you could request that the TAXI take you on an alternate route to avoid SALIK, however that will definitely be more that the 4AED


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

increased revenue - yup!
decreased congestion - nope!
thinly veiled scam? - yup!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

When I first came here thats the way it was, they only stopped paying Salik about 4 years ago, just another expat tax in this tax free country.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> When I first came here thats the way it was, they only stopped paying Salik about 4 years ago, just another expat tax in this tax free country.


But Salik itself started 4 or 5 years ago. So it was a short lived experiment at that point of time. Salik in general has been a great financial success for the Dubai government, and they have already securitised the future cash flows and raised funds based on it. Probably they need a bit more money for the planned mega projects - so not a surprise.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

How else will they fund the AL Khail upgrade? i believe there is more to come. Also feel abit sorry for the Taxi drivers, they will probably be charged for passing Salik when they are not carrying passengers.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AK47 said:


> Also feel abit sorry for the Taxi drivers, they will probably be charged for passing Salik when they are not carrying passengers.


Apparently that will not happen if press statements are accurate.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Usual BS...

If the goal is to redirect traffic and encourage the use of Metro, then why is it a 24-hour charge instead of only during peak hours ?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

ccr said:


> Usual BS...
> 
> If the goal is to redirect traffic and encourage the use of Metro, then why is it a 24-hour charge instead of only during peak hours ?


Along those lines, I don't see the part about waiving the fee on Friday mornings when there is no Metro.

And like rerouting traffic is a good thing, so lets send more cars through the tunnel instead of going over the bridge, ya that will help alleviate traffic. 

Utter BS, a cab from Marina to airport jumps 12 dhs (or is it 16)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

fcjb1970 said:


> Along those lines, I don't see the part about waiving the fee on Friday mornings when there is no Metro.
> 
> And like rerouting traffic is a good thing, so lets send more cars through the tunnel instead of going over the bridge, ya that will help alleviate traffic.
> 
> Utter BS, a cab from Marina to airport jumps 12 dhs (or is it 16)


Wouldn't it be just 8? each way?
Al Barsha and Safa Gate is counted as one if you pass them in one direction within 30 mins, and then Garhoud Bridge. 

This is definitely not a traffic management tool. This is for generating cash and no rhetoric should confuse anyone about this.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Wouldn't it be just 8? each way?
> Al Barsha and Safa Gate is counted as one if you pass them in one direction within 30 mins.


Never knew that.

Although, I still do hope this would not funnel people to the tunnel to save dhs, it is allready a disaster in the afternoon going down Al Wasl between Bur Dubai and Dierha


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

in 7 days this morning (so pinch of salt time...)
taxis are being called in in batches to get their meters fixed. Only 200 yesterday, i think, si it will probably be a bit random as to which cab you get nito for months!
Don't think ANYONE got charged Salik yesterday.

They do love to phase things in here, don't they?!

It wont be long before they decide to do a phased change from driving on the right to driving on the left. If your number plate begins with 1-4, change sides on Sunday. If your number plate begins with 5-9, change sides the following week.
I genuinely think they wouldn't see any issues with this!!!!


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

This is such a rip off in the name of making people's lives better... It seems in dubai now One keeps thinking what's next!!


----------

